# New Labels from Runningwolf



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2012)

As I promised below are the labels for last weeks Bottling. I just spent the night making them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2012)

...and one more


----------



## Julie (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking labels


----------



## almargita (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice job Dan, you are a muli-functional person!!! 

Al


----------



## Redtrk (Mar 3, 2012)

Those look great Dan. My wife is the label software tech in this house but has no artistic creativity. So I get the ideas together and feed them to her so she can make mine. Now I need to get her started as she is several behind right now.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice and creative!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the pink catawba. Who is Joepa?


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 3, 2012)

They look great Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Love the pink catawba. Who is Joepa?



Joe Paterno!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2012)

OH, dont follow football. Had to Google it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 3, 2012)

AWESOME! Is the first one a self portrait?


----------



## Duster (Mar 3, 2012)

good looking labels Dan


----------



## rodo (Mar 3, 2012)

They are all nice I like the Pink Catawaba best Jeannie likes the cat one.


----------



## shen (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice labels Dan. I really like the Joe Pa. My wife grew up two doors from him, and her mom still lives there. He did a lot for the community and Penn State. It's a shame how everything went down. Nice to see all of the support that is still there for him.


----------



## PCharles (Mar 3, 2012)

Wonderful job Dan!!! My Avery lables are looking rather shabby


----------



## deboard (Mar 3, 2012)

great labels! Especially like the cat label and the Joepa.


----------



## Kev (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like you have mastered the art. What software, templates, and blank labels do you use? Or do you use an online printing service?

Kev


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2012)

Kev said:


> Looks like you have mastered the art. What software, templates, and blank labels do you use? Or do you use an online printing service?
> 
> Kev



I use Avery.com software and Avery 8164 labels or the equivlent of that from Staples.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done, all the way around!


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 5, 2012)

So Creative! I wish I had this type of vision....love them all!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 5, 2012)

I LOVE the black and white dog with the "colored" bottle of wine. With the new Avery labels, I see!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> I LOVE the black and white dog with the "colored" bottle of wine. With the new Avery labels, I see!!



Thanks but these are the old #8164"s. I tried the new ones witht the arch top but they are rather small.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 6, 2012)

*A label by anyother name*

 GREAT LABELS ESPECIALLY THE CAT,i LIKE CATS...


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 21, 2012)

Good looking stuff. I like the tribute to one of my heroes, Joe Pa


----------



## Loren (Mar 23, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I use Avery.com software and Avery 8164 labels or the equivlent of that from Staples.


 Nice labels Dan. I also use Avery software and have been using plain paper and applying with a glue stick. Works great for the short term, but now that i have accumulated quite abit of wine and it is getting older, the labels are starint to fall off, my wine is stored in a high humity environment. How much problem is it getting the avery label paper off? Hate scraping every time i want to bottle. Thanks, Loren


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2012)

Loren said:


> Nice labels Dan. I also use Avery software and have been using plain paper and applying with a glue stick. Works great for the short term, but now that i have accumulated quite abit of wine and it is getting older, the labels are starint to fall off, my wine is stored in a high humity environment. How much problem is it getting the avery label paper off? Hate scraping every time i want to bottle. Thanks, Loren


 Loren, Let them soak for 30 minutes in oxy clean and they'll fall off.


----------



## Loren (Mar 23, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Loren, Let them soak for 30 minutes in oxy clean and they'll fall off.


 Thanks Dan, sounds like a winner to me, I will be trying the Avery labels this time, I bottled 3 gallons of Merlot and 3 gallons of Burgundy today. They will be sitting until I can find the labels, will see what Wal Mart has, otherwise I have to go to the coast to find them. Loren


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2012)

Loren I get mine at Staples under their own name.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 23, 2012)

My god man, how many kinds do you make in a year? Nice job on the labels. I'm a cheapskate and design mine to use minimum ink. I like the dog and bottle best.


----------

